# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy hàn bulong CDi-2302

## toandacloc.cnc

*Thông tin máy hàn bulong CDi-2302*

Model: CDi-2302
Hãng sx: HBS
Xuất xứ: Germany



*Đặc tính kỹ thuật:*

Công nghệ tụ điện , sạc từng bước, thời gian sạc rất nhanh 
Dòng hàn hiển thị số. Máy lắp mạch bảo vệ thông minh : Bảo vệ quá tải, quá nhiệt… rất an toàn cho máy và ngưởi sử dụng 
Dễ dàng kiểm soát hoạt động của máy thông qua hệ thống đèn Led hiển thị các lỗi 
Kết cấu máy gọn, nhẹ, chắc chắn dễ di chuyển, Panel điều khiển thiết kế khoa học dễ dàng cho người vận hành
Máy hàn bulông công nghệ cao, thích hợp khi hàn các chi tiết có đường kính 3.0 – 8.0MM (giới hạn 10mm), ứng dụng trong các ngành: Xây dựng, kết cấu thép, cầu đường, công nghiệp nhẹ

*Thông số kỹ thuật máy hàn bulong CDi-2302*

Nguồn vào: 220V/50/60Hz
Công suất tụ điện: 99000F
Năng lượng nạp: 2400Ws
Đường kính hàn: F2-F10 hoặc M3-M10
Thời gian hàn: 1-3ms
Tốc độ hàn TB: 25 cái/phút
Kích thước: 480x205x250mm
Trọng lượng: 17Kg

>> *Thông số máy hàn bulong CDI-1502*

*Phụ kiện đi kèm:*

Chọn súng hàn phù hợp: C-08/CA-08/CI-03
Kẹp mát+cáp mát, 
Chấu  kẹp bu lông



---------------------------------

*Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC*
Cung cấp các loại máy hàng uy tín tại Việt Nam
Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline: 0917264499

----------

